# painting riptide motor housing



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Lightly sand and spray mine with just good ole fashion Rustoleum about twice a year and it keeps the rust away.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

devrep said:


> the nature coast is hard on these things (and so am I). oyster bars, rocks, hard bottom. I didn't take a before picture but a lot of the original powder coating was gone and it was continuing to flake where it had been scraped off.
> I called Minn Kota and they don't sell a paint for touch up or repainting but recommend using appliance epoxy spray paint. I did several coats. Used an etching primer underneath but not sure if it was necessary. Let it cure for 2 weeks while I used my older 12 volt riptide to keep fishing. Took it out last weekend and it held up pretty well so far.
> I thought about using that Flex Seal stuff you see on TV. They do make it in white.


Heck that looks good to me..good job 
My grandson forgot to pull my TM up before we hit a oyster bank. I just sanded it and brushed on some white bilge coat. Plus a new prop


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a timely thread! I've got paint flaking off and need to reliant, thanks for posting.

However!!! Hi this is Phil Swift for Flexxxx Sseal. WE spway painted this swcreen door with Flexxx Sseal and now it's a boat! Wook, no weaks! 

I can't buy Flex Seal because of that lipsy Mofo.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Is flex seal similar to the popular Plasti-dip? I have a spray can of that and if I use it on my trolling motor, I'll post the results.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Regular rattle can paint is more than adequate. I am pretty sure that a trolling motor dissipates heat through the foot under load, so I wouldn't coat it with bed liner or any other rubberized coating that would insulate it.

Nate


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Regular rattle can paint is more than adequate. I am pretty sure that a trolling motor dissipates heat through the foot under load, so I wouldn't coat it with bed liner or any other rubberized coating that would insulate it.
> 
> Nate


that's the main reason I didn't use Flex Seal, was worried about it keeping in the heat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure why you would use regular spray paint when you can use appliance epoxy which is much more durable. They are both in rattle cans and both cheap.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I would use appliance epoxy also. My point was only that I would use paint of some sort and would avoid using the Flex Seal.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

windblows said:


> Is flex seal similar to the popular Plasti-dip? I have a spray can of that and if I use it on my trolling motor, I'll post the results.


Yes, made by Rustoleum and repackaged for "as seen on tv"


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Whoops!!! I painted mine with the spray on bedliner. It's been a few months and I haven't noticed anything but I'll keep an eye out. I don't run my TM hard though.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Used the bedliner material on mine over a year ago and have not experienced any issues.


----------

